# How much did you spend on your PE license frame?



## Jacob_PE (Dec 29, 2011)

Some of the guys at work tell me they dropped over $200 on their nice license frames/matting. How much did you spend? / How much do you intend to spend?


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 29, 2011)

My 11x14 certificate plus frame was right around $200. My mom paid for it since she never bought me a gift for graduating grad school.


----------



## willsee (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing.

I only have the 8.5x11 printout from Illinois that also includes my wallet card.


----------



## chemicalpe (Dec 29, 2011)

$200.00??????? I have not recieved my certificate but will in next few days. I was thinking may be $20-$30.00 for the frame!!!!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it was something like $150 (professionally framed,etc)... my mom bought it for me... close match to the frame for my diploma


----------



## FF8256 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I spent around $50-75. If you think about it though... what's $200 in the grand scheme of things involved with that license? That's one damn expensive piece of paper we have.


----------



## Jukka Brothers (Dec 29, 2011)

$15 @ Wal-Mart


----------



## sc57 (Dec 29, 2011)

$30.00 from Marshall's.


----------



## R2KBA (Dec 29, 2011)

If anyone has come up with an affordable setup that allows for both the certificate and the pencil to be placed in the frame, please let me know. So far I have been looking into graduations frames that have room for a tassel, but I'd really like to have the pencil oriented horizontally in the frame. It's a tough choice, though, because while it was horizontal as I entered the testing site, I often laid it vertically while I thumbed through reference material.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Dec 29, 2011)

$10


----------



## bradlelf (Dec 29, 2011)

That really depends. In the states in which I have licenses, they all require that the physical license be displayed in my office. So, I have all of those thumb tacked to a cork board.

The embossed license certificates that they send a few months later I have hanging in my house with nice frames and matting. I think the frames and matting were like $100-150 at Michaels. They typically run 50% off sales two or three times a year ... time your order correctly for some big savings.


----------



## goodal (Dec 29, 2011)

I had my first license matted and framed but it was still less han ~$80. I have had my wife buy several matching frames for future licenses, certifications, etc. I now have several on one of my walls and they all match (unlike most other license walls I've seen).


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2011)

$15 or $20 bucks, cheapest frame I could find at Target...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 29, 2011)

My last company framed both of mine. The original sits in some Office Depot brand frame that cost ~$30. The duplicate was professionally mounted to match the rest of the company's licenses. I think that one was ~$150. Instead of a frame, it was attached to a solid walnut board, had some decorative gold flaking put around it, and a thick layer of polyurethane over the top of it. I think it's spent the last 1.5 years in a box somewhere in the basement, while the original sits on my desk (still in the cheapo frame).


----------



## maryannette (Dec 29, 2011)

I think mine was over $200. I had no problem paying that to display something I'm very proud of.


----------



## Exception Collection (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing; the company I work for had purchased larger frames that can hold 3-4 certificates each. When I leave, I'll probably get a decent but not incredible one.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 29, 2011)

About tree-fiddy.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 3, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> About tree-fiddy.


"Tree-fiddy? Naw gwaddammit woman..."


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Never got a frameable certificate...just the license that gets replaced every 2 yrs. So it is in a cheapo frame with a cheapo matte sitting in a conspicuous location on a file cabinet at work. THe college dipolma is still sitting in the padded book thing they gave us at graduation, like the highschool dipolma.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 4, 2012)

My mom dropped a couple hundred getting my college degree framed because it was some goofy size. Ohio's PE certificate is the same way, but since I was paying for this one I just went to Michaels and found one of their nice looking off-the-shelf frames and then had them cut a mat to fit the certificate. It looks like a custom frame but only cost a few $$$. Technically the border is not perfectly symmetrical, but unless you want to measure it you'd never notice.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine is still in the brown envelope...I don't think we are required to display it in Texas. Now I'm gonna have to go look...


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 4, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> $10


I got almost the exact same one for $10 to $15 several years ago at Wall-Greens.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2012)

I mixed and matched over time as I got licensed in various states, but took the 4 I had at the time and bought matching $25 frames for all of them. So, uh $100 for 4.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 4, 2012)

$10 at Hobby Lobby due to the frame sale.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2012)

I had the certificate, pencil, and calculator I used enshrined. Cost $85 bucks back in 2008, but my buddy owned the frame shop.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Jan 4, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I had the certificate, pencil, and calculator I used enshrined. Cost $85 bucks back in 2008, but my buddy owned the frame shop.


Could you please post a picture of that?


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 7, 2012)

what size is the certificate for Pennsylvania passers?? 8.5x11?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I had the certificate, pencil, and calculator I used enshrined. Cost $85 bucks back in 2008, but my buddy owned the frame shop.
> ...


Have a look at the posts below. There is a link to the picture in question. Pretty cool.



knight1fox3 said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > Someone on this board did this and posted a picture. Had their license, their calculator and their pencil. it was pretty cool. I've tried searching for it but can't find it. Maybe someone else will remember.........
> ...


----------

